# Bajar de 14 a 12 voltios con una resistencia



## catalan6300 (Mar 24, 2014)

Buen día.
Estimados expertos.
Quiero bajar el voltaje de 14 voltios a 12 voltios solo con una simple resistencia, sin nada mas solo conectando una resistencia y que eso me genero 12 voltios de salida, necesito saber de cuantos Ohms tiene que ser para ir a comprarla, lo que quiero es bajar los 14.5 voltios que generá el carro encendido a 12 voltios que genera solo con la bateria cuando esta apagado.

Espero sus respuestas.
Saludos y Gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2014)

Empecemos por el principio

¿ Que vas a conectar que necesita *exactamente *12 V ?


----------



## luis30 (Mar 24, 2014)

Puedes poner cuatro diodos en serie con una resistencia de carga de 10k a tierra para bajar esos 2v
saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 25, 2014)

Apreciado amigo catalan6300
Para responder tu mismo a tu pregunta solo tienes que aplicar la ley de ohm y calcular la potencia para saber que ptencia tiene que resistir tu resistencia







R = V / I = 2 V * X amperios

Como puedes ver tienes que identificar cuanta corriente va a fluir a través de la resistencia para poder calcular tanto el valor de la resistencia como el tamaño de esta. No mas como indicación, las resistencias mas populares son de 1/4 W.

Yo te recomendaria usar un convertidor de tensiones del tipo 7812, lo que te dará la tensión deseada de 12 V. Pero una batería no te da una tensión constante, sino que varía según el estado de carga. Descargada la batería no te dará suficiente tensión para generar los 12 VDC!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 25, 2014)

Una resistencia no regula... Si el voltaje de la bateria aumenta o disminuye entonces el voltaje de la resistencia tambien se elevara o disminuira siguiendo la ley de ohm.... 

Como dice 2M... que vas a conectar? en base a eso la respuesta puede ser usar un zener o un regulador de voltaje..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2014)

zener + resistencia , a hacer los cálculos mi amigo


----------



## Scooter (Mar 25, 2014)

Ese no es el camino; la realidad es la que es y no la que a mi me gustaría que fuese.

Para regular 12V a partir de 14V no se puede hacer mas que en unas condiciones muy determinadas y concretas. En general una resistencia NO puede hacer eso que tu quieres hacer.

Si no das mas datos de la aplicación no te podemos contestar en concreto. Todo lo que han dicho los compañeros es válido pero no lo es para cualquier caso.


----------



## catalan6300 (Mar 25, 2014)

Gracias a todos por sus amables respuestas, bien esta es la cuestion compre unos mp3 para cigarreras, cuando tengo el carro apagado y con la usb funcionando en el reproductos, estos aparatitos funcionan bien, pero al momento, que enciendo el carro se comienzan a resetear y ya no funcionan mas pues mi conclución es que no aguantan los 14 voltios que tira el carro.

Bien mi pregunta fue muy concreta para saber con que resistencia = oms! debo de poder bajar esos 2 voltios, hace mucho tiempo hice una instalción de unos leds en un carrito que tenia y con una simple resistencia baje el voltaje suficiente para que el led no se quemara, es por eso que creo que tiene que haber una resistencia que realice lo que yo quiero.

En realidad no se nada de electrónica, es un hoobie nada más así que les pido sean más bondadosos con sus palabras y me expliquen más simplemente.

De nuevo muy agradecido por sus respuestas y apoyo.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2014)

No creo que sea por exceso de voltaje , eso no lo tildaría , lo quemaría 

Me parece que es un problema de ruido , probá un 1N5408 en paralelo con la cigarrera , el lado de la rayita conectada el positivo y la otra pata al negativo y también un capacitor de 100nF por 100V o mas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2014)

Yo agregaria un diodo en serie con la alimentación (+B) y despues del un capacitor electrolitico de 10.000uF X 16 Voltios en paralelo con la alimentación del MP3 ( positivo del capacitor electrolitico en lo catodo del diodo). 
Dese modo si la tensión de 12 Voltios fallar por un atmo lo diodo si despolariza (abrindo) y lo capacitor soporta lo MP3 alimentado por ese atmo de falta de alimentación (una partida del motor por exenplo).
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 30, 2014)

Antiguamente venia un car stereo con un "choque de filtro y un capacitor" en la entrada de alimentacion del mismo


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 30, 2014)

Hola..

Como dicen los demas compañeros..

Diodo y cap...

Pero ahi esta la diferencia...

Los reguladores de tension tipo 7812 solo dan una X intensidad de salidad y posiblemente el "autoestereo" consuma una potencia superior al del regulador..

Yo creo y que me corrijan por las dudas...

Un regulador transistorizado con un 3055 y un choqe de doble bobinado con toroide...

Aunque el 90% de los autoestereos ya tienen un toroide como choqe..

Pero es rara tu conclusion con respecto a que con 14v el equipo se reseteara...

A mi me da la impresion que el propio autoestereo no soporta la carga del mp3 por el usb y por eso la falla...

Mi opinion revisa primero eso y despues nos cuentas...


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 30, 2014)

Esos aparatitos deberían traer internamente un LM78M12 (inclusive LM78M05), yo creo al igual que muchos en el foro que el problema se soluciona con un diodo para evitar tensiones de "reversa" + un capacitor electrolítico.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2014)

Debería de funcionar sin problemas. Supuestamente están hechos para eso.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 31, 2014)

Sin mas preambulos...

Como dice scooter y blanko001...

El autoestereo ya tiene sus reguladores..

Y lo de usar el diodo tambien tiene su ventaja...

Pero nada de eso implica el mencionado reseteo que mencionas...


Existen 2 cables en el autoestereo que son en la mayoria rojo y amarillo...

El rojo para fuente comun o el propio carro..

Y el amarillo para fuente conmutada...

El 99% se unen esos 2 cables en un solo punto y es el positivo...

Existe un cable negro que es ovbio es el GND o negativo pero existe una masa difeerencial..

A veces es necesario conectar el cable negro con masa y negativo que es lo comun y asi no tendria problemas...

Pero como tu dices que se resetea tales el problema radique en otra zona...

Pues los autoestereos ya estan preparados para soportar un prevoltaje de 15 voltios que es la variacion pico/pulsante del carro en funcionamiento y por logica ya tiene su regulacion preparada...

Lo que te sucede a ti es algo bastante inconexo..

Ya probaste el autoestereo fuera del carro con fuente regulada y revisar si no se repite la misma falla?


----------



## catalan6300 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola gracias de nuevo a todos por sus respuetas, pero creo que se me desviaron del tema lo que quiero conectar no es un radio en si, es un reproductor mp3 que se conecta en la cigarrera del carro, y lo único que necesito es saber que resistencia puedo utilizar para poder bajar 2 voltios y eso es lo que quiero no quiero ningún otro integrado.
De antemano muy agradecido por su apoyo y sus respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2014)

Cómo el consumo no es constante , ya que depende del volumen y del pasaje de la música , entonces *no se puede poner una simple resistencia para bajar el voltaje.* 

Saludos !


----------



## analogico (Mar 31, 2014)

catalan6300 dijo:


> Hola gracias de nuevo a todos por sus respuetas, pero creo que se me desviaron del tema lo que quiero conectar no es un radio en si, es un reproductor mp3 que se conecta en la cigarrera del carro, y lo único que necesito es saber que resistencia puedo utilizar para poder bajar 2 voltios y eso es lo que quiero no quiero ningún otro integrado.
> De antemano muy agradecido por su apoyo y sus respuestas.



no se puede hacer 
con solo una resistencia

si solo quieres quitar 2V

recalcula este circuito
cada diodo quita 0,6V asi que  en tu caso son 4diodos *1n4007*
la resitencia subela a 1megaΩ o mas  no es critica


----------



## ESKALENO (Abr 1, 2014)

Las resistencias y los diodos en serie también le restarán tensión cuando haya sólo 12v, así que lo que hay que poner es un diodo zener de 12v en paralelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2014)

*Sin duda* la cosa viene por el lado de *transitorios* y *ruido eléctrico* , no  por sobretensión de 2 V




catalan6300 dijo:


> cuando tengo el *carro apagado* y con la usb funcionando en el reproductor, estos aparatitos *funcionan bien*, pero al momento, que *enciendo el carro* se comienzan a resetear *y ya no funcionan mas*


----------



## ESKALENO (Abr 1, 2014)

Pssss, el alternador del carro da más voltaje para cargar la batería.... debe ser un carro viejo, lo suyo sería regularlo del principal y verificar el sistema eléctrico.


----------

